# New 10kva Transformer installation



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks good so far.......

The title states 10KVA, the actual transformer is 30KVA. 

It's possible that the nameplate was mis-read, the BIL (Basic Impulse Level) is 10KV. Easy to mis-read. 

What size of wire on the 480 side?


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

micromind said:


> Looks good so far.......
> 
> The title states 10KVA, the actual transformer is 30KVA.
> 
> ...


6 awg, even though it’s primary side is rated for 36.1 Amps, we overkill a lot of ****


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Metersocket648 said:


> 6 awg, even though it’s primary side is rated for 36.1 Amps, we overkill a lot of ****


One size up, that really smoking it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a 10kva we installed to get 480 volts for a reefer out of a 240 volt service; it will be a long time until we see another transformer with an HO terminal:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Explain why this is a 10kva. Again this trany says 30kva


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Beast? Where beast? What beast? I see no beast...



Dennis Alwon said:


> Explain why this is a 10kva. Again this trany says 30kva


Well, like he said...they overkill a lot of...stuff. Build called for 10kVA, so why not a 30?

A 3R enclosure where the install, and last pic show water sitting on it and already rusty? Watertight fittings "strongly encouraged."


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

How are you guys reading those labels?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> How are you guys reading those labels?


Translated from English to French to English? Numbers...words, words, words...meh...whatever


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> How are you guys reading those labels?


Part number


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> Part number


Yeah...Web Config


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> How are you guys reading those labels?


I right click the pic, then 'open in new tab'
Then have the '+' option to enlarge .... this is what I get ...


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

This runs a 240v ungrounded system. I didn't do the install, I just make sure it's still running.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I right click the pic, then 'open in new tab'
> Then have the '+' option to enlarge .... this is what I get ...


Thank you sir. 
That helps my old eyes!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

cuba_pete said:


> Beast? Where beast? What beast? I see no beast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This does not answer what I was asking. They are calling the unit a 10kva transformer when the unit says 30 kva


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

emtnut said:


> I right click the pic, then 'open in new tab'
> Then have the '+' option to enlarge .... this is what I get ...
> View attachment 159370



You can just use ctrl + or -, or if you have a scroll wheel then ctrl then scroll, to increase or decrease without going to another tab.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This does not answer what I was asking. They are calling the unit a 10kva transformer when the unit says 30 kva


I believe he's confused the BIL rating (kV) with the transformer's power rating (kVA).


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You can just use ctrl + or -, or if you have a scroll wheel then ctrl then scroll, to increase or decrease without going to another tab.


That doesn't work on my system. It only makes fonts bigger; it does not make images bigger. 
Right click --> Open in New Tab, then Ctrl+ works nice though.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This does not answer what I was asking. They are calling the unit a 10kva transformer when the unit says 30 kva


Yeah, @micromind answered that in post #2, I was just projecting.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes micromind answered it but the op said nothing and then Southeast Power did the same... I just now am thinking he was joking and making fun of the original post.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes micromind answered it but the op said nothing and then Southeast Power did the same... I just now am thinking he was joking and making fun of the original post.


I just saw it on a higher res screen. Lol
I saw the 10kv right in the middle just like the OP and yup, I had 10kva too. Lol


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> I just saw it on a higher res screen. Lol
> I saw the 10kv right in the middle just like the OP and yup, I had 10kva too. Lol


Well, that Tx will never burn out


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess that it actually is 10KVA after all..............it's just 3 - 10KVA units wound on the same core.........


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

cuba_pete said:


> Beast? Where beast? What beast? I see no beast...


Its all to do with experience i guess.
Place i work now i asked which motor and he said the big beast in the middle of the floor. I went back and told the guy you are going to have to point to it as i don't see it. 
Cute little 30hp. I was looking for at least a 300hp or bigger.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

gpop said:


> Its all to do with experience i guess.
> Place i work now i asked which motor and he said the big beast in the middle of the floor. I went back and told the guy you are going to have to point to it as i don't see it.
> Cute little 30hp. I was looking for at least a 300hp or bigger.


Yep it changes over time, and still does.
I thought working on a 100 HP spindle drive was huge in 78. Then years later 4160v 350 HP compressor was huge. Now All my deep wells (100 or so) are 250 HP +, new ones starting up are 4160 Volt drives at 600 HP, now they are huge. Keeps changing.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Straight out of college I went to work for a machine shop that built parts for mine equipment. We had lathes that were 30-40 ft long and had 4 ft chucks, we had a vertical lathe with an 8 foot chuck. I was always working around letournea 1850 and 2350 loaders. To this day if I walk into a normal machine shop or up to a regular loader (cat 930 or whatever) I always think well this is cute little equipment. I wish we had bigger motors to work on, 150 hp is as big as we have in the plant. There are a couple 300 or maybe 500 hp ones in the distribution system but they haven't ran in years.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

mburtis said:


> Straight out of college I went to work for a machine shop that built parts for mine equipment. We had lathes that were 30-40 ft long and had 4 ft chucks, we had a vertical lathe with an 8 foot chuck.


Those were little guys.
100' long lathes or 30' tables on 6 axis CNC


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Those were little guys.
> 100' long lathes or 30' tables on 6 axis CNC


To be fair I worked in the little shop, mostly hydraulic cyclinders, the shop the next town over was were they had the huge gantry mill and the big cnc vertical turning centers. They did all the shovel and some dragging parts out of there. They had a shop in Tucson or Phoenix that they did more dragline parts and gears out of. They had a cnc gear grinder that could do a 6 meter diameter gear. It was cool stuff to be around. Knowing what I know now i would love to spend some time peaking under the skirts at the controls.


----------

